# Boot menu concerns



## gallicbear (Mar 23, 2012)

This is my concern: I am dual-booting Windows 7 and Fedora 16. Haven't been able to get an answer on the Fedora or Linux forums. 
My GRUB 2 bootloader menu has very tiny letters that I cannot see; I suspect this has to do with my graphics card for which there is no driver in Fedora 16. That's fine because after a few seconds it goes into Winloader Bootmenu, which is visible and it gives me a choice between Windows 7 and Fedora. Then I get a new bootloader menu, listing all the Fedora kernels available, including Windows and Windows Recovery. 
Now is there a way to customize that (last) particular menu as far as colors? It's white on black, and the highlighted items turn cyan blue. Am I looking at a MBR menu at that moment? Is this something that gets configured in Fedora? I have looked at the grub settings and menu colors in the grub.d file. Nowhere does it indicate those colors. Thanks in advance.


----------



## adamk (Mar 23, 2012)

Is there some reason you think you'll get help dualbooting Fedora and Windows from a FreeBSD forum? 

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 23, 2012)

Wrong operating system, dude.

Closed.


----------

